# Recommendation: Regulation of debt collection undertakings



## Brendan Burgess (1 Mar 2011)

A  licensing system would be introduced to regulate debt collection  undertakings, which representative bodies in the sector have already  supported. This would also put existing voluntary codes of practice on a  statutory footing. The licensing system would also deal with  unprofessional debt collection undertakings and, more worryingly, debt  collectors who engage in criminal acts such as harassment. The  Commission considers that the regulation of debt collection undertakings  should be seen in the wider context of the proposed regulation of money  advisers which may form part of a _Central Bank Reform Bill_ due  to be published shortly. While money advice and debt collection involve  different activities, they are closely connected and the Commission  suggests one regulatory body should be responsible for both.


----------

